# emerilware and other cookware questions



## vegetable man (Dec 2, 2003)

With Christmas coming along, I'm looking to get some decent cookware. I'm trying to decide on two things:

1. If I can't afford All-Clad, is Emerilware the next best thing? From my understanding, Emerilware uses All-Clad material along the base of the pan. How does this compare to other, similarly priced brands.

2. I've been hearing that it's better to avoid the non-stick pans. Is this just due to the inevitable wear on non-stick, or do the other types cook better, or retain intended flavor better.

3. I did a search on Global knives in this forum, as they're my first choice. However, I've heard that they need to be sharpened differently from most/all other types of knives, which sounds annoying. Is that true?

Thanks,
Vegetable Man


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Dude, don't spend all that money on a set of pans. All clad's are way overpriced, as are I'm assuming Emeril's line. Sure those pans look nice, but they won't look that polished all the time unless you scrub them down and polish them regularly. Just go to a restaurant supply house and get a nice, heavy skillet for half the price. You probably won't get better performance out of an all-clad or similar brand opposed to a regular brand. 

How your food tastes is gonna depend on you, not really your pans. Just make sure it's got a heavy bottom for even heating.

You may want to invest in a non-stick pan (again, go to a supply store). They aren't that expensive. Usually you'd use them for cooking eggs and omelettes and such. Most cooks wouldn't use one for much else cause you don't get the "fond" at the bottom of the pan for sauces and such. Your choice. As far as keeping down wear, just don't use metal inside the pan, keep it clean (may just wipe it out with a moist towel....no soap and water unless REALLY dirty or in need of sanitizing) and store it properly. 

Global is a great brand of knives, but they actually do need to be held at a sharper angle when using a steel. IIRC, they sell a device that automatically does this for you for about 30 dollars. You just run the blade through the wheels before every time you use your knife. And, if you are gonna drop 100 dollars for a shiny new global, you might want to invest in that. 

~Someday


----------



## vegetable man (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the response, Someday. I appreciate everything you've pointed out. And I agree that All-Clad is way overpriced(though, it doesn't lessen my desire for a set). I should've stated, Amazon has a 10 piece stainless emerilware set for $199. For comparison, I was at a local store(Linens N Things, I think) which had a 7 peice emerilware set for the same price. $199 doesn't seem terribly expensive(much cheaper than a set of knives) for a set of 10.

Thanks again.

Vegetable Man


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is this for home use or professional?


----------



## vegetable man (Dec 2, 2003)

Home use, I'd be afraid to take very pricey equipment of my own(other than my Global knives) in a restaruant kitchen.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Someone needs to explain to me the appeal of All-Clad. Yeah, I know they look nice all shiny and polished, but use if for a month or so and it won't look like that without some elbow grease. 

Me, I'd prefer to pay less than half the price and get a nice, heavy pan that will function well than pay so much money. 

Is it solely for looks, or is there something I'm missing?

~Someday


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Before you buy anything, check out the local TJ Maxx or similar places. Last week I was at TJ Maxx and saw everything from Mauvial copper pans to Calphalon and a few pieces of All-Clad. My MIL wants a set of knives for Christmas and I always check the resellers and wholesalers (Costco, Sams' Club) before I buy. 
BTW- Sams' Club has started stocking more institutuional foodservice equipment lately, some is very competitively priced.


----------

